# June 23 Atlanta Herf



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

That's right guys, it's time for another get together at Blue Havana II. 
I picked the 23rd as this is the only weekend I can make it this month and Jim has graciously left the date open for our herf.

Looking for a big turnout this time. Come on GA Gang, let's show everyone what a herf looks like! :ss

Who's in?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I would be if I was living there yet. I'll be in GA after July 1st; so perhaps I can make the next one....

Have fun GAHerfers! :ss


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Woot. Count me in.


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

Sounds like a plan, man.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

It's on the calendar!!:ss


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Since I'm a Herf virgin could someone please tell me how long it lasts, what time it begins and what do I bring with me?


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

BigDawgFan said:


> Since I'm a Herf virgin could someone please tell me how long it lasts, what time it begins and what do I bring with me?


The Atlanta ones normally start at 6pm (or whenever I arrive :r) and lasts until 12pm.

You can leave when you want, come when you want, and stay as long as you want!

You are not required to bring anything. Jim is very gracious and has some cokes and beer in the fridge. He has a fully stocked walk-in.

In my opinion, you should buy something from the B&M hosting the herf.

Just bring yo self!


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

tech-ninja said:


> The Atlanta ones normally start at 6pm (or whenever I arrive :r) and lasts until 12pm.
> 
> You can leave when you want, come when you want, and stay as long as you want!
> 
> ...


Just a quick comment... although I certainly like to make money, do not feel like you have to buy anything during the herf. I am hosting these as a brother, not a retailer.

Jim


----------



## Avyer (Mar 22, 2007)

Damn, I get back the day after this. Won't be able to make it this time. We should make this a monthly thing.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

BlueHavanaII said:


> Just a quick comment... although I certainly like to make money, do not feel like you have to buy anything during the herf. I am hosting these as a brother, not a retailer.
> 
> Jim


I know you don't do it for the money, Jim. That's just my opinion no matter where I go. No offense intended. :tu 
If you had it at your house, I would bring a cigar to gift to you as an expression of my appreciation, not because you required it or asked.

It may have been better of me to post a link to the Herf Etiquette thread.

Besides being an awesome BOTL, you are in my top 5 for B&M cigar selection. You have one heck of a walk-in. I don't think I could get within a mile of your place and *not* buy something!


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> I know you don't do it for the money, Jim. That's just my opinion no matter where I go. No offense intended. :tu
> If you had it at your house, I would bring a cigar to gift to you as an expression of my appreciation, not because you required it or asked.
> 
> It may have been better of me to post a link to the Herf Etiquette thread.
> ...


*Stated perfectly! * 
As for the monthly herf, all we have to do is work around Jim's event schedule.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

discdog said:


> *Stated perfectly! *
> As for the monthly herf, all we have to do is work around Jim's event schedule.


Easly done! It seems that we have been scheduling the herfs on the Saturday following my events. Can I suggest the following dates:

June 23 (General Cigar event is June 22)
July 14 (Miami Cigar event is July 12)
August 18 (no event scheduled due to RTDA)
September 22 (Rocky Patel event is Sept 21)
October 20 (Drew Estate event is Oct 19)
November 17 (no event yet scheduled)
December 15 (no event yet scheduled)


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I'll do my best to be there.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Let me C Whats on my Cal for that day I think im off and need to spend this free airline ticket:tu


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

I'll try to get by for this one as well, looks like a go for now...:ss


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

Like the idea of monthly events. That way those who miss one can show up for the next. Atlanta herfers need more opportunities to get together and get to know one another. Least thats my opinion.:ss


----------



## WooferBearATL (Apr 22, 2006)

Ahhh, hell. I actually think that I'm set to work on 06/23. It's either 06/23 or 06/30. I'll stop by if I'm able to swing it, though.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Let me C Whats on my Cal for that day I think im off and need to spend this free airline ticket:tu


Now that would be cool. Looks like Chad and Stewart won't have the longest distance traveled award -again. lol

Let me know if there is anything I can do to help accomadate your trip.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, Chad and Stewart twisted my arm. :tu Looks like I'm in, too. I'll be traveling in with them and I look forward to meeting the rest of you. The pre-herf starts Friday in Easley, SC at 7!! w00t!!!!!!:ss


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> Well, Chad and Stewart twisted my arm. :tu Looks like I'm in, too. I'll be traveling in with them and I look forward to meeting the rest of you. The pre-herf starts Friday in Easley, SC at 7!! w00t!!!!!!


Good, I was hoping I wouldn't have to twist it off and beat you with the bloody stump!

I'll email you some directions!

:tu :ss :tu :ss


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> Well, Chad and Stewart twisted my arm. :tu Looks like I'm in, too. I'll be traveling in with them and I look forward to meeting the rest of you. The pre-herf starts Friday in Easley, SC at 7!! w00t!!!!!!:ss


Now, that is some good news! :ss


----------



## smokemifugotem (May 9, 2007)

will try my best to make it as it will be my first.:tu
can someone email or pm me some directions?..thanks


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

smokemifugotem said:


> will try my best to make it as it will be my first.:tu
> can someone email or pm me some directions?..thanks


Here you go!

http://www.virtuallyany.com/directions.html

Jim


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> Good, I was hoping I wouldn't have to twist it off and beat you with the bloody stump!
> 
> I'll email you some directions!
> 
> :tu :ss


:r *OUCH!!!!!* I don't need much of a reason to hang out with you and Chad, bro. This is gonna be awesome! :ss:ss


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

1 more week bump!

w00t!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I was inormed earlier my wife's grandmother is coming in town from NC to see my baby for the first time, nobody wants to see us anymore, but I may still be able to make it. If not I will try for the next one.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

This is gonna be fun, guys! Just a couple of days left!!!! w00t!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Sean from Primer Mundo Cigars has dropped off some cigars for the herf!
I also got a few new lines for anyone who comes empty handed 
(J Fuego, Jose Seijas, R&J EL)

Jim


----------



## Avyer (Mar 22, 2007)

Have fun tomorrow. I wish I could be there, but I won't be getting back to Atlanta till Sunday. I'll light that Fam.3000 I was gifted by Stewart last time. 

Hopefully I'll see Jim before the next one, I've got a bonus checking begging to be spent.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Avyer said:


> Have fun tomorrow. I wish I could be there, but I won't be getting back to Atlanta till Sunday. I'll light that Fam.3000 I was gifted by Stewart last time.
> 
> Hopefully I'll see Jim before the next one, I've got a bonus checking begging to be spent.


We'll miss you man. Who's gonna do all the talking if you aren't there? :r

Enjoy that 3000 and we'll catch you next time!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Ya'll have a good Herf now ya hear?


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Another awesome herf hosted by Jim! Great time had by me and hopefully by all. Stewart finally LOST in the poker tourny, :tg, but we still haven't figured out the SC method of cheating as Chad won both games. But we're on to them. :cb

Thanks again Jim for hosting the herf and the great sticks, already looking forward to next months herf.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

The SC gang had a great time at the ATL herf! Kudos to Jim for being such a great host! If you haven't been to his place yet.... GO!!!!! He has a great selection of cigars and a very inviting smoking area. It was great meeting you all!!


----------



## smokemifugotem (May 9, 2007)

my first but surely not the last!!...good time was had by all-poker,fantastic selection of smokes,and the albino lesbian midget strippers made it a truely memorable herf!:bl


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry I missed it, did realize I have bought there numerous times back when I lived in Cumming, great shop and I will make it next time...I hope.


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

I still think the SC gang cheat at cards! Thanks again Jim for your hospitality.:tu


----------

